# Sticky  Ground Clearance Thread



## phreebsd

I thought a thread like this may be a good idea. people always asking "what kind of ground clearance do you have? oh? what lift? what tires?"

We can list that here. Will give people a good idea of how tall the bike will sit compared to what they have now.
Follow my format. Be sure to list any mods that affect height. 
(and please dont embelish the measurements  )

2008 Brute Force 750 
2" HL lift, HL springs turned all the way up, 31" laws

Floorboards: 19.75
Front Diff: 17
Rear Diff: 18
Front Rack: 45
Rear Rack: 45.5
Handlebars: 53


----------



## phreebsd

2007 Prairie 360
26" Mud Bugs


Floorboards: 14
Front Diff: 10.25
Rear Diff: 9
Front Rack: 36.5
Rear Rack: 38.75
Handlebars: 45


----------



## chrisb76

popo 800 rd 
2'' lift,30'' backs

20'' gc at rear diff.,
20'' in the front,
21'' at floorboards

(hers)'97 kodiak,homemade lift,
12'' gc at front diff.,
10'' at rear,
12'' at foot pegs,
29.5x10's on all 4.


----------



## phreebsd

TTT


----------



## muddnfool

05 750 brute force lift is a gorilla 2 inch turned all the way up 15 inches at floorboards is all i know tires are 28 589s


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*2008 Brute Force 750*
*32" Silverbacks*
*4" Custom Get-A-Grip lift*
*05 suspension springs*

*Floorboards: 21"*
*Front Diff: 18.75"*
*Rear Diff: 19.5"*

*TTT*


----------



## Mall Crawler

2" HL lift turned all the way up
30x11x14 'Zillas

18.25" at the floorboards


----------



## wood butcher

2006 650i ,extreme 2in lift 
floor boards-16in
front rack-42in
rear rack 41in
handlebars-51 1/2in
frontskid-13 1/2
rear skid- 14in
shocks turned allthe down
mudzillas 26 3/4 tall


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

2008 Brute Force 750 
2" Extreme, Stock springs all the way up, 30" ZILLAS

Floorboards: 17.75 
Front Diff: 15.25
Rear Diff: 16.75
Front Rack: 42
Rear Rack: 43.75
Handlebars: 51


----------



## GWNBrute

08 brute 750
29.5 laws stock shocks turn all the up with 1" pipe lift 

14'' front diff
15'' rear diff
51 1/2'' handle bars
16'' floor boards


----------



## walker

08 750i brute
2 in highlifter lift
30' mud lites


41' to front rack
43' to rear rack

54' to handle bars

17' to floor boards
19' to front axle
21' to rear axle


----------



## phreebsd

im confused.
how do you have 21" at the rear diff?
how do you have more clearance at the diff's than the floorboards?


----------



## walker

good questionmay have been a malfuction with my eyes ..lol... but swear that the floor boards were 17 .. but i measured to the center of the axle should i have measured to the bottom??


----------



## 08GreenBrute

are you measuring to the axle or the bottom A-arm?


----------



## phreebsd

i measure under the skid plate below each diff.
that's a true clearance measurement.


----------



## walker

brain fart lol bottom of a arm is lower than axle .. but i measured to the axle will remeasure tomorrow .... oops 1st mistake i ever made :aargh4: ......lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

thats why i asked lol


----------



## phreebsd

Bump


----------



## phreebsd

bump


----------



## derk

06 650i 2" extreme lift, stock springs on highest setting. 30" Silverbacks

Floorboards-18
Front diff-15
Rear diff-16.25
Front rack-43
Rear rack-43.5
handlebars-52

Looks like i need some HL springs, but my tires don't rub so:bigok:


----------



## jctgumby

2008 Brute750 29.5 laws skinny/wides, Xtreme 2" Lift & Gorilla Stage 1 Lift

Floorboards = 18.9"
Handlebars = 54"
Front Rack = 43.5"
Rear Diff = 17.35"


----------



## phreebsd

HL 7" Lift, HL Lift Springs, 31" laws

Floorboards: 21.25
Front Rack: 47.25
Rear Rack: 46
Handlebars: 56
Front diff: 20
rear diff: 20


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

06 Eiger 360
Stock Susp Bad rear shock
25" Tires
Front Diff 9"
Rear Diff 9'5"
Floor Boards 11"


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

05 Cat V2

No lift, Preload @ 1/2
27" Gators Stock Wheels
Front Diff 14"
Rear Diff12"
Floor boards 14.25"


----------



## Guarino113

2007 Brute Force 750
2" lift, stock springs on second notch, 29.5" laws

Floorboards: 17
Front Diff: 14
Rear Diff: 15.5
Front Rack: 41
Handlebars: 50


----------



## derk

06 650i Brute Force
xtreme 2" lift, HL springs turned all the way up, 32" Silverbacks 5psi

Floorboards: 19.5"
Front Diff: 17"
Rear Diff: 18"
Front Rack: 44"
Rear Rack: 45"


----------



## Swamp Star

2006 Grizzly
5.5" Gorilla Lift
HL Springs turnt all the way up
29.5 Outlaws

(Dont put this in stone as Im measuring from what I can remeber on where the Handle bars and front rack came up on me at)

Front rack 44" 
Handle bars 54"

I will get the true solid ##'s Monday.


----------



## fedexbogger

07 Brute 750i
2.5" SLC lift, HL lift springs all the way up
28x9.5 Outlaws

front diff- 15.5"
rear diff- 15"
floorboards- 16"
front rack- 41"
rear rack- 42.5"
handlebars- 52.5"


----------



## Swamp Star

2006 Grizzly OFFICAL MEASUREMENT
5.5" Gorilla
HL Spings all the way up
29.5 oulaws

17.5" Front diff
17" Rear diff
19" Floorboards

it sucks so bad cause my cat is gonna tower the grizz and its on a 2.5"MTI and HL springs


----------



## Swamp Star

2006 Arctic Cat 650V2
2.5" Mudtech Lift
HL Springs all the way up

18.5" front diff
18" rear diff
53" handlebars
19" floorboards


----------



## 08GreenBrute

08 750
30" Zillas
2" Extreme

Front 14" (seams a little low but who knows)








Rear 17"








Floor Boards 18"


----------



## duals brutes

06 brute force 750
2 inch RDC lift
27" swamp lites
shocks half way out
17" rear diff
16.5 front diff


----------



## N2Otorious

2009 Brute Force 750i
5" Twisted Custom ATVs lift, HL springs turned 1/2 way up, 32" Backs 

Tires: 31"
Floorboards: 
Front Diff: 
Rear Diff: 
Front Rack: 
Rear Rack: 
Handlebars: 
Width front/rear = 
front top 58" bottom 60"
rear 58"
hitch


----------



## Guest

Both of our Rangers are at between 15 and 16 inches of ground clearance with 2" lift,2" forward arms and 29.5 laws.


----------



## king05

2005 king quad 700
rhino shocks up front = 3" of lift lowest setting
HL 2" lift in rear-shocks cranked up all the way
31" outlaws

floorboards 17"
front diff 15"
rear diff 15.5"
front rack 40"
rear rack 41"


----------



## phreebsd

^^ thanks!

now we need to get some of those twisted custom lifts in here.


----------



## gpinjason

N2Otorious said:


> 2009 Brute Force 750i
> 5" Twisted Custom ATVs lift, HL springs turned 1/2 way up, 32" Backs
> 
> Tires: 31"
> Floorboards:
> Front Diff:
> Rear Diff:
> Front Rack:
> Rear Rack:
> Handlebars:
> Width front/rear =
> front top 58" bottom 60"
> rear 58"
> hitch


Where are all the dimensions??? :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

and show pics with tape measure


----------



## king05

duals brutes said:


> 06 brute force 750
> 2 inch RDC lift
> 27" swamp lites
> shocks half way out
> 17" rear diff
> 16.5 front diff


 
:thinking:Really^^ A 2" lift and 27's got ya 6" of lift? WOW!! Guess i need a brute force


----------



## phreebsd

thats about what i had with 27 laws. somewhere around 16 or 17 on the rear diff.
more like 16 im thinking it was. but mine is an 08 and his says 06 so it would be a tad taller than mine stock vs stock.

You do need a brute


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> thats about what i had with 27 laws. somewhere around 16 or 17 on the rear diff.
> more like 16 im thinking it was. but mine is an 08 and his says 06 so it would be a tad taller than mine stock vs stock.
> 
> You do need a brute


and I've heard that the RDC lift gives TRUE 2" lift also...


----------



## king05

phreebsd said:


> thats about what i had with 27 laws. somewhere around 16 or 17 on the rear diff.
> more like 16 im thinking it was. but mine is an 08 and his says 06 so it would be a tad taller than mine stock vs stock.
> 
> You do need a brute


Just wondering where yall are measuring then to get these numbers? My cousin had a 07 brute force 750 with a 2" lift and 30" mudlite xxl's and only had right at 16" of true GC


----------



## lilbigtonka

king your right cuz im right over 17.5 with a 2in lift 07 shocks and springs and 30in backs


----------



## swampthing

2011 Can am Outlander 800r X mr 
STOCK- 30x9x14 "Backs"
(low setting)
front diff- 12.5"
rear diff- 12.5" 
(high setting)
front diff- 14"
rear diff- 14"


----------



## phreebsd

king05 said:


> Just wondering where yall are measuring then to get these numbers? My cousin had a 07 brute force 750 with a 2" lift and 30" mudlite xxl's and only had right at 16" of true GC


for actual true ground clearance, you measure underneath the front and rear diff.

that's where i measured. in the very first post i have a list of all the points i measured from


----------



## walker

swampthing said:


> 2011 Can am Outlander 800r X mr
> STOCK- 30x9x14 "Backs"
> (low setting)
> front diff- 12.5"
> rear diff- 12.5"
> (high setting)
> front diff- 14"
> rear diff- 14"


those are decent numbers.. down side to the can am's are the ground clearence kinda sucks.. i will get some measurements from pink meat tomorrow


----------



## king05

phreebsd said:


> for actual true ground clearance, you measure underneath the front and rear diff.
> 
> that's where i measured. in the very first post i have a list of all the points i measured from


 
Thats what i did too, but wondering how some people start with a quad that has 10.5" of GC, put on a 2" lift and go from 25's to 27's and end up with gc numbers of 17" I say :bsflag:


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

06 Brute 650 SRA 26'' Terracrosse XD's 

So I think I might need to do a pipe lift or something so my bike can even compare to some of yours.

Front Skid: 9''
Floor boards: 12''
Rear Diff: 8.5''


----------



## mini bogger

2010 Yamaha Big bear 400:
28 laws
4" CATVOS
pipe lift in rear

front diff: 17.5"
rear diff: 17.75"


----------



## Polaris425

mini bogger said:


> 2010 Yamaha Big bear 400:
> 28 laws
> 4" CATVOS
> pipe lift in rear
> 
> front diff: 17.5"
> rear diff: 17.75"


I like to see pics of this beast. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

me too. for sure.


----------



## Beachcruiser

TTT

Sorry I dont have any data on mine. Its just a stock 07 750 with 27s


----------



## MS Mud Militia

Stock '07 750 with 28 laws
Springs cranked up

Front 12.75
Rear 13


----------



## brute for mud

front dif 13
rear dif 13
floor boards 14.0

2in hl lift and 27 swamplites


----------



## byrd

bump... any twisted lifts we can get measured? and phree i thought the hl 7 would give more than that. u only gained 2'' and 3''


----------



## GWNBrute

Well I'm updating after the 2'' RDC lift and HL spring turn all the way up

Floor boards(at center)= 18 1/4''
Rear=17''
Front=16''
Handle bars(at center)=52 3/4''


----------



## GWNBrute

GWNBrute said:


> 08 brute 750
> 29.5 laws stock shocks turn all the up with 1" pipe lift
> 
> 14'' front diff
> 15'' rear diff
> 51 1/2'' handle bars
> 16'' floor boards


 
It looks like the RDC gives you a close true 2'' lift I should have checked before I put the HL springs on but HL springs or a 1'' pipe lift on the stock springs are probably pretty close


----------



## greenkitty7

06 AC 400
2.5" homemade lift
29.5 laws
front springs set middle
rear springs all the way down
17.5 inches on both diffs
18.25 floorboards.


----------



## greenkitty7

phreebsd said:


> HL 7" Lift, HL Lift Springs, 31" laws
> 
> Floorboards: 21.25
> Front Rack: 47.25
> Rear Rack: 46
> Handlebars: 56
> Front diff: 20
> rear diff: 20


so the 7" lift only gave you two inches more gc than the 2"?


----------



## BigSac

Has anyone here know of anyone liking the stageone gorilla lift??? I heard not people like it and actually were not content, pain in the @$$, to put on, then it's stiff as H3ll?
And that was according to a tech/sales at Gorilla Axles. Well I was one of the unfortunate ones to purchase this lift, and i'm trying to send it back to Yasky, for an exchange of the Extreme 2", Can anyone here also tell me if this is a good one to put on a 2011 BF750i???? Thanks guys.....


----------



## Polaris425

Id go for a RDC....


----------



## jrpro130

18" front skid plate, 20" rear...

5" twisted custom on 32's. My bike seems real low...


----------



## brutemike

BigSac said:


> Has anyone here know of anyone liking the stageone gorilla lift??? I heard not people like it and actually were not content, pain in the @$$, to put on, then it's stiff as H3ll?
> And that was according to a tech/sales at Gorilla Axles. Well I was one of the unfortunate ones to purchase this lift, and i'm trying to send it back to Yasky, for an exchange of the Extreme 2", Can anyone here also tell me if this is a good one to put on a 2011 BF750i???? Thanks guys.....


 I got a 2011 brute and put on the RDC 2" lift.I like it easy to put on but i had to hog out the front bolt holes they are a hair small and im not the only one that had to do this eather.You just preaty much take alittle more then paint off in the holes and will go rite togeather other then that i like it. I would buy another one better then my old HL 2". I think my rear diff is like 16 to 17" and front diff 15 to 16".


----------



## 03maxpower

What brutemike said was right his mine and another buddy of mine all have brutes and every lift from rdc had to be drilled to work but the lift is very good no complaints there


----------



## jctgumby

Bump for the newer guys that haven't seen this thread before.


----------



## grizz660muddin

2011 polaris rzr S 
30/10/12 silverbacks
spring spacer and shocks set at half mark.
18 in front
16.5 in rear


----------



## JPs300

'09 Cat 1000 TRV(2-up)

18.5 front to rear - 4" catvos with the "short" TRV shocks keeping the axles @ 30* rear, 32* front, 29.5 law2's.


----------



## Derek rhodes

17 front and rear with HL sig series and as on front with 31s


----------



## mcpyro3

im sitting at 15 1/2 rear on 29.5s with a 2in hl lift and my buddys 07 has the same lift but on 27's and has 15 1/2 rear also i knew the newer brutes sat lower than the older brutes but i never really noticed how much till i parked them beside each other


----------



## brutemike

mcpyro3 said:


> im sitting at 15 1/2 rear on 29.5s with a 2in hl lift and my buddys 07 has the same lift but on 27's and has 15 1/2 rear also i knew the newer brutes sat lower than the older brutes but i never really noticed how much till i parked them beside each other


This is why I was thinking about getting springs for mine.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

2011 BF 750 , 2" extreme lift, stock shocks cranked all the way up, 29.5 outlaw S/W, Sway bar installed --- 17" rear diff, 14.5 Front Diff, 16" Center of Floorboard.
.
.
.
REVISED* 

2011 BF 750 , 2" extreme lift, 1" Spring spacers, Shocks cranked all the way up in front, Shocks on lowest setting in back, 29.5 outlaw S/W, Sway bar Removed--- 17-3/4" rear diff, 17.5" Front Diff 
.


----------



## joshwyle

05 750 brute 28" dirt devil ll's 15" floorboards


----------



## RYAN.

10 mud pro shocks on mid setting no lift 31" laws 18" front to back

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

1997 Polaris Magnum w/ 27" Outlaw skinnies ....

12" at front skid plate

(will measure under SRA tomorrow, didn't do it today cause i knew it would suck HAHA)


----------



## brutemike

Cal3bCart3r said:


> 1997 Polaris Magnum w/ 27" Outlaw skinnies ....
> 
> 12" at front skid plate
> 
> (will measure under SRA tomorrow, didn't do it today cause i knew it would suck HAHA)


axle paddles and you don't have to worry about it...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

brutemike said:


> axle paddles and you don't have to worry about it...


already ahead of ya haha waiting for my dad to find some scrap pipe to slip over my hub as i want it to just bolt onto my hub so i can take it on and off  :bigok:


----------



## brutemike

Cal3bCart3r said:


> already ahead of ya haha waiting for my dad to find some scrap pipe to slip over my hub as i want it to just bolt onto my hub so i can take it on and off  :bigok:


nice.....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

My Honda has 12 in front and 3 in back due to the axle paddles. But I will pass where all it's bikes go


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> My Honda has 12 in front and 3 in back due to the axle paddles. But I will pass where all it's bikes go
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


haha nice!! how long are the paddles? and do you they get caught on anything often when riding?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

The casing they are on it's 6" and the paddle is 5" long I wanna say. Nope sure don't. I know they break tree roots and stuff. But I recommend tem on all bikes. Tey will let u pass anywhere an IRS bike can pass of they can grab something. But a very rough ride to


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Litenyaup

2005 Brute Force 750 
stock springs turned all the way up
28" silverbacks

Floorboards: 15.5
Front Diff: 15
Rear Diff: 15
Front Rack: 43
Rear Rack: 44
Handlebars: 52


----------



## MattW

2012 POLARIS 500 
Stock ( for now )
14.25 rear 
13 front
13.5 floor boards


----------



## 07brute750

2007 brute force 750 
2" highlifter lift
27" itp xtr

Floorboards/ 16.25
Front diff/ 13.5
Rear diff/ 15.5 
Handel bars/ 51

Shocks all the way up, but aftermarket skid plate lowers it some.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2012 Honda Foreman 500
7" lift 
31" outlaws

Front: 23"
Floorboreds: 24"
Rear diff: 12" with out paddles and 5" with paddles
Racks: 48"
Handle bars: 60"


----------



## greenkitty7

Polaris RZR S
2" lift
30" backs

17" front diff
15.5" rear diff


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

'12 outlander 1K
Gorilla stage one lift
28" silverbacks
5 psi
11" bottom of the frame in front
12" bottom of the frame in rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

